# Open Invite To Chappo's Biggest Brew Day (brissy)



## chappo1970 (21/7/09)

Fellow Brewers, Non Brewers and Sully.

I will be holding my "Australia's Biggest Brew Day 2009" effort at "Chappo Manor" this weekend Saturday the 25th. It will be a great day full of my usual stuff ups, dramas and probably me kicking the daylights out of "Sherman" the brew rig. Worth the effort especially if I loose the plot at least once with the mash paddle in my hand! It would be great for anyone interested in learning how *not* to brew or those wanting to see AG brewing for the first time. Anyway I will be providing a few BBQ snags and other tid bits for lunch. So just bring yourself some samples of your home brews (No Commercial Beers Please It's All About Our Beer) and some nibblies to munch on throughout the day.

I will be attempting to do 5 double batches (42lt) for the day or 210lt of wort. So it you want to be in on some of Chappo's AG goodness ( :icon_vomit: ) let me know as it will cost you only a $1 per litre donation to the cause to do so. It's bloody good deal fella's! $21 for 21lts of fresh wort. I'll be putting Ross out of business... h34r: 

Recipes will be:



Vienna Lager
XXXX Bitter Lager Clone
Little Critters Bright Ale Clone
Oktoberfest
English Mild
Time: 8am (First Dough-in)
Finish: Midnight drunk on the brewery floor
Place: Bethania Qld (Near Beenleigh)

I will PM attendees with my address and phone numbers this Friday.

Attending:



Chappo
Yves
Hallsy







Want in on some fresh wort:








Cheers


Chappo


----------



## davewaldo (21/7/09)

I'm in!

Not sure about the fresh wort yet... very tempting

Thanks Chappo!


----------



## Bribie G (21/7/09)

Sorry can't make it . I've got Sat. off but it's a 'sandwich' day as I'm working Fri and Sun. However here's an idea:

I'll be brewing on that day so why not post one of your recipes for the day and I'll do a BIAB version (or as near as poss, I have heaps of spec malts, some Golden Promise Ale and some Galaxy Pilsener and boy do I have wice wice and more wice ) and we'll have a taste off at the next BABBs meeting if the beers are ready by then?

:beerbang:


----------



## Katherine (21/7/09)

Who's Da MAN!!!!!


----------



## Gavo (21/7/09)

I wish I were closer Chappo, I would be there. It would be great to learn a few more stuff ups, brew days just aren't the same without them. Now just remember to close the taps.  

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## Katherine (21/7/09)

there must be more people interesting in this.... come on guys!


----------



## bowie in space (21/7/09)

Damn, I wish i was still living in Brissy. Best of luck Chappo. Would love to attend, but it's a bit far for Bowie to make the trek up. Hope all goes well.  

Cheers
Bowie :icon_cheers:


----------



## muckey (21/7/09)

chuck in a return flight from adealide and I'll be happy to join you  
or alternatively a 1 way flight and I'll send butters up there for you to keep h34r: 

hope the day is a good 1 chappo


----------



## Scruffy (21/7/09)

I'll be there in spirit... they're sending me to Melbourne...
Bugger!


----------



## chappo1970 (21/7/09)

Damn shame you lads can't make it for this as it's gunna be a hoot!

BribieG that's a brilliant idea :icon_cheers: , I'll PM the recipes over to ya tonight! Might I suggest the XXXX Clone?

Anybody else willing to be a guinea pig? I let you drive "Sherman"!

Chappo


----------



## FreemanDC (21/7/09)

wow 1 buck a litre, ive got 3 empty fermentors and i can see three great recipies. 

Beenliegh is exit 65 right ??? is that gold coast beenliegh ? or somewhere years away ?

Hmm im supposed to be helping at the heritage rally at pimpama, only 2 exits away.

How about ordering some fresh wort from you in the afternoon ?


----------



## chappo1970 (21/7/09)

Gold Coast about 25mins drive from Nerang...


Cheers

Chappo


----------



## FreemanDC (21/7/09)

Might have to get some transport...well see what happens.


----------



## chappo1970 (21/7/09)

Up to you Freemasha but the train station is less than that 2 mins drive...

Also Little BoPeep is hopefully coming along


----------



## FreemanDC (21/7/09)

well then, hello there miss BoPeep


----------



## Sully (21/7/09)

Freemasha said:


> well then, hello there miss BoPeep



Don't get over excited about Bo-Peep... it will be Chappo in a Bo-Peep outfit NOT what you see above......


----------



## chappo1970 (21/7/09)

Sully said:


> Don't get over excited about Bo-Peep... it will be Chappo in a Bo-Peep outfit NOT what you see above......




Your just jealous because you can't make it!  

Chap Chap


----------



## Sully (21/7/09)

Chappo said:


> Your just jealous because you can't make it!
> 
> Chap Chap





Umm... yeah...


----------



## chappo1970 (21/7/09)

Pssst! Sully don't let the noobs to Chappo Manor know all the secrets FFS! h34r: 

Chap Chap


----------



## Carboy (21/7/09)

Great work Chappo, its awesome to see people with old fashioned values i.e. helping his fellow man/home brewer.

I wish I lived near by because I'd be first through the gate, but I'm more cut about not being able to meet Little BoPeep... LOL

All the best and I expect to see plenty of action photos in the gallery shortly after.

Cheers
Carboy :icon_cheers:


----------



## NickB (21/7/09)

Gotta work sorry Chap Chap. Damn shame  I will however be cranking out at least two brews on Sunday. Maybe give me a call and babble at me about efficency and how Sherman 'hates' you 

Any chance you could PM me your XXXX Bitter recipe? Would love to have a crack at it!

Cheers


----------



## chappo1970 (21/7/09)

Thanks Carboy!




NickB said:


> Gotta work sorry Chap Chap. Damn shame  I will however be cranking out at least two brews on Sunday. Maybe give me a call and babble at me about efficency and how Sherman 'hates' you
> 
> Any chance you could PM me your XXXX Bitter recipe? Would love to have a crack at it!
> 
> Cheers




Shall be done Nicko and I be sure to give ya call sunday for a gee up mate! :icon_cheers: 

Cheers 

Chappo


----------



## buttersd70 (21/7/09)

Sully said:


> Don't get over excited about Bo-Peep... it will be Chappo in a Bo-Peep outfit NOT what you see above......



Some of us might prefer chappo in a bo-peep outfit, to that skinny piece of fluff.... :blink: oh god, how drunk am I?...............

edit:...yes, Kyle. Sucked it through a _hose_.....


----------



## PistolPatch (22/7/09)

LOL

Hope you all have a top one! Will look forward to phone beers on the day and I'll make sure Katie has plenty of fuel on board first which only takes about 15 minutes 

I'm going for bribieG in the brew off though  

I can't see Sqyre's name. WT?


----------



## Katherine (22/7/09)

PistolPatch said:


> LOL
> 
> Hope you all have a top one! Will look forward to phone beers on the day and I'll make sure Katie has plenty of fuel on board first which only takes about 15 minutes
> 
> ...




Ill set by the keg fridge collecting money.... Relax day for me on sunday I think MR P..


----------



## bonj (22/7/09)

Chappo said:


> Up to you Freemasha but the train station is less than that 2 mins drive...
> 
> Also Little BoPeep is hopefully coming along


I'm there! :super: :icon_chickcheers: 


maybe


----------



## chappo1970 (23/7/09)

excellent bonj


----------



## muckey (23/7/09)

buttersd70 said:


> Some of us might prefer chappo in a bo-peep outfit, to that skinny piece of fluff.... :blink: oh god, how drunk am I?...............
> 
> edit:...yes, Kyle. Sucked it through a _hose_.....



I might need to have a quiet word with Mrs Chappo next time I'm in that neck of the woods. I know it's a close community but I'm starting to worry


----------



## davewaldo (23/7/09)

As it seems like a smallish turn-out Chappo, do you mind if I bring my brother in-law along? Help to boost the numbers?

Also its looking like I might "have" to take some wort off your hands if no-one else will volunteer :icon_cheers:


----------



## chappo1970 (23/7/09)

davewaldo said:


> As it seems like a smallish turn-out Chappo, do you mind if I bring my brother in-law along? Help to boost the numbers?
> 
> Also its looking like I might "have" to take some wort off your hands if no-one else will volunteer :icon_cheers:



Not at all Dave. He is more than welcome.

COME ON YA BUNCH OF SOOKS!!!! FFS

Ok 'ere's the deal I'm brewing 210lt of wort and have enough fermenting space for 105lt... The other 105lts is going for FREE!!!! I've pleadged a $1 per litre and I have paid for the ingredients. Only proviso is your must help with the day! Thats it! Fresh friggin wort for nothin' scott friggin free. You won't get that kinda deal again! :icon_cheers: 

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## PistolPatch (23/7/09)

davewaldo said:


> As it seems like a smallish turn-out Chappo, do you mind if I bring my brother in-law along?



dave, dave, dave  

One day, just one day, someone is going to write to me and say, "Patch, can I bring along my _*sister*_-in-law?"

So close...

Looking forward to the phone beers.

Gonna go now and bump this thread in the QLD Case Swap thread :icon_cheers:


----------



## hoohaaman (24/7/09)

Pistol,stick to ya beers mate.They only cost half your wages.An Ex cost double your wages


----------



## davewaldo (24/7/09)

Looking forward to tomorrow.... I'll be bringing 4 different Meads to be tasted. Most still need time to mature/age but it will be good to taste them nonetheless. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Batz (24/7/09)

Have a good one guys, another weekend Chappo and I would have been a starter for sure.

May the brew gods smile upon you all. :beer: 

Batz


----------



## TidalPete (24/7/09)

Batz said:


> Have a good one guys, another weekend Chappo and I would have been a starter for sure.
> 
> May the brew gods smile upon you all. :beer:
> 
> Batz



As I would have been. :icon_cheers: 
Would have really liked to make it Chappo.  

TP


----------



## Gavo (24/7/09)

Chappo said:


> COME ON YA BUNCH OF SOOKS!!!! FFS
> 
> Ok 'ere's the deal I'm brewing 210lt of wort and have enough fermenting space for 105lt... The other 105lts is going for FREE!!!! I've pleadged a $1 per litre and I have paid for the ingredients. Only proviso is your must help with the day! Thats it! Fresh friggin wort for nothin' scott friggin free. You won't get that kinda deal again! :icon_cheers:



Maybe they're worried about the paparazzi turning up and getting caught on camera or they don't know the password. :lol: Have a good one Chappo Hope a few turn up for ya. I'm predicting a massive boilover here and a few stragglers turning up for a beer through the arvo tomorrow.

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## winkle (24/7/09)

I'll give you moral support on Saturday lunch time by drinking heavily whilst facing South at the SCB bar, again a bad date for moi or I'd be there.


----------



## bradsbrew (24/7/09)

h34r:


----------



## tazman1967 (24/7/09)

Hi Chappo,
Im finally here in Brissie.
Would like to attend your day and collect some wort. 
Also be good to catch up with the brewers up here.
Cheers
Peter


----------



## yardy (24/7/09)

Chappo said:


>





is that whats her face that hosts dancing with the twats ?


----------



## paulwolf350 (24/7/09)

NickB said:


> Any chance you could PM me your XXXX Bitter recipe? Would love to have a crack at it!
> 
> Cheers




is that the secret XXXX bitter recipe thats nearly impossible to obtain?

Paul


----------



## yardy (24/7/09)

why would you want to clone XXXX ?


----------



## paulwolf350 (24/7/09)

yardy said:


> why would you want to clone XXXX ?



I have got some pretty wacky mates

Paul


----------



## NickB (24/7/09)

Exactly... it's more a gateway beer into the other styles. Not that I'd ever trick my mates into drinking something GOOD!



Cheers


----------



## chappo1970 (25/7/09)

Ok here's the bloody recipe but it's not mine it's screwies and it's a great one. Thank Screwy for it via PM please if you use it!

88% Galaxy Malt
4 % Wheat Malt
8% table sugar in last 10 min of the boil

30 IBU of Cluster 60 Min

Protien rest 52 for 15 min
Sacc Rest 65 for 70 min

15g S-189 yeast


Address for Chappo Manor is: 144 Federation Drive Bethania

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## Gavo (25/7/09)

Aha, no bloody hiding next time I'm in town now Chappo.

Gavo.


----------



## Bribie G (25/7/09)

Damn no Cluster in stock, I've decided to do an Aussie German Crossover instead:

Bavarian Coo-eee lager.

25L

4kg Galaxy
500g Munich 2
1kg Rices

(500g Sugaz in fermenter)

20g Superpride 90 mins
3 Hallertau Plugs 10 mins

Mauribrew Lager yeast 18 degrees


----------



## chappo1970 (25/7/09)

BribieG said:


> Damn no Cluster in stock, I've decided to do an Aussie German Crossover instead:
> 
> Bavarian Coo-eee lager.
> 
> ...




Ok we'll go your way then BribieG! Cooee Lager it is! :icon_drunk: 
I'll use Topaz instead of SP?

Cheers
Chappo


----------



## Bribie G (25/7/09)

gavo said:


> Aha, no bloody hiding next time I'm in town now Chappo.
> 
> Gavo.



Just remember to shut the gate




Isn't topaz a bit grapefruity etc? If so then I'll use some USA Chinook instead of the SP and that should balance it out a bit then it can be a Bavarian MoFo Cooee


----------



## Gavo (25/7/09)

BribieG said:


> Just remember to shut the gate
> View attachment 29129
> 
> 
> Isn't topaz a bit grapefruity etc? If so then I'll use some USA Chinook instead of the SP and that should balance it out a bit then it can be a Bavarian MoFo Cooee



Just like in the out west if it's shut then leave it shut. 

Done for now Chappo. h34r: 


Gavo.


----------



## chappo1970 (25/7/09)

Yes I have Chinook I'll use that.

Cheers
Chappo


----------



## Katherine (25/7/09)

Have a great day guys.... I feel like crap! Nothing a few of Lloydies IPAs should fix I hope.


----------



## chappo1970 (25/7/09)

Just mashed in #1 XXXX Clone

Cheers

Chappo


Katie you make sure that you get better :wub:


----------



## Bribie G (25/7/09)

Horror start to brewday (no I didn't take a photo to ruin everyone's smoko). Just went to rinse urn out and discovered that I had completely forgotten to clean it out after the BIAB brew day two weeks ago - that was my last AG because I did a Coopers stout toucan and a FWK since then. I'd tipped it out onto the veg garden, fortunately, but the urn itself was a riot of blue and green and furry lumps inside. (not to be confused with the black rubbery slimy lumps) 

Scouring and scrubbing it now. I'ts SS it'll handle it. :icon_cheers:


----------



## chappo1970 (25/7/09)

BribieG said:


> Horror start to brewday (no I didn't take a photo to ruin everyone's smoko). Just went to rinse urn out and discovered that I had completely forgotten to clean it out after the BIAB brew day two weeks ago - that was my last AG because I did a Coopers stout toucan and a FWK since then. I'd tipped it out onto the veg garden, fortunately, but the urn itself was a riot of blue and green and furry lumps inside. (not to be confused with the black rubbery slimy lumps)
> 
> Scouring and scrubbing it now. I'ts SS it'll handle it. :icon_cheers:




Bugger Bribie! I've done the same but with the mash tun! YUCK!!!!


----------



## bradsbrew (25/7/09)

BribieG said:


> Horror start to brewday (no I didn't take a photo to ruin everyone's smoko). Just went to rinse urn out and discovered that I had completely forgotten to clean it out after the BIAB brew day two weeks ago - that was my last AG because I did a Coopers stout toucan and a FWK since then. I'd tipped it out onto the veg garden, fortunately, but the urn itself was a riot of blue and green and furry lumps inside. (not to be confused with the black rubbery slimy lumps)
> 
> Scouring and scrubbing it now. I'ts SS it'll handle it. :icon_cheers:


Done the same a few weeks ago except I left the grains in the mash tun 1 week and went away for work thought there was something dead down stairs when I got home and the hops/hopsock where left in the kettle for about two weeks with the last litre of wort, all the different kinds of growths was quite amazing really and an absolute bitch to clean those black dots off the hopsock, heaps of bleach, napisan and boiling water and the sock has been on the clothesline for the last week.

@ Chap Chap, mate was bored at the airport yesterday, delayed 2.5 hours. man I hope that is your mobile number  . Hope you have a good brewday mate I'm stuck with reno duties but I will manage to fit my new falsie to my new mash tun this arvo as I work on "house Stuff" in the back shed this arvo.
Will be mking a Youngs special London Ale Clone tonight as part of the big brew day. Might even slip in another apa tmorow.
Best of luck with yours

Brad


----------



## buttersd70 (25/7/09)

Chappo said:


> Just mashed in #1 XXXX Clone



isn't this what your average XXXX drinker looks like???




h34r:


----------



## chappo1970 (25/7/09)

Butters you really shouldn't post self portraits it's not your style....

Ok XXXX clone is dropped and in the fermenter and Viennna has had it's protein rest and now Sacci'

Chappo


----------



## Katherine (25/7/09)

BribieG said:


> Horror start to brewday (no I didn't take a photo to ruin everyone's smoko). Just went to rinse urn out and discovered that I had completely forgotten to clean it out after the BIAB brew day two weeks ago - that was my last AG because I did a Coopers stout toucan and a FWK since then. I'd tipped it out onto the veg garden, fortunately, but the urn itself was a riot of blue and green and furry lumps inside. (not to be confused with the black rubbery slimy lumps)
> 
> Scouring and scrubbing it now. I'ts SS it'll handle it. :icon_cheers:




Now Im annoyed that is shameful! Not cleaning up on brew day...

Butters you nearly made me throw....


----------



## buttersd70 (25/7/09)

Chappo said:


> Butters you really shouldn't post self portraits it's not your style....



If _only _I had that much hair....



Katie said:


> Butters you nearly made me throw....



'_Snot _to your tastes, Katie? ....(boom boom :lol: )


----------



## Katherine (25/7/09)

buttersd70 said:


> If _only _I had that much hair....
> 
> 
> 
> '_Snot _to your tastes, Katie? ....(boom boom :lol: )



LOL he looks like I feel...

Does blackcurrent Soothers go with a big IPA?????


----------



## buttersd70 (25/7/09)

Katie said:


> LOL he looks like I feel...
> 
> Does blackcurrent Soothers go with a big IPA?????



I feels for you, darls...I know that menthol soothers and ventolin makes a Belgian Blonde taste funky.. :blink:


----------



## chappo1970 (25/7/09)

buttersd70 said:


> If _only _I had that much hair....




Yes....errr I see what you mean!







Chap Chap


----------



## chappo1970 (25/7/09)

And let's not mention your kitten????? :icon_vomit:


----------



## Katherine (25/7/09)

you guys are to wierd


----------



## davewaldo (25/7/09)

Had a great time thanks Chappo! I only wish I could have stayed longer.

Cheers


----------



## TidalPete (25/7/09)

Bloody hell Chappo hurry up & answer your PM's mate.
We are growing older waiting, waiting, waiting, etc, etc.

TP


----------



## PistolPatch (25/7/09)

Get any good pics? Did anyone fall over?

If not, no worries. Katie will be here tomorrow so we can get some then 

Hope you all had a top one.

Still chilling here on the West Coast


----------



## PistolPatch (25/7/09)

TidalPete said:


> Bloody hell Chappo hurry up & answer your PM's mate.
> We are growing older waiting, waiting, waiting, etc, etc.
> 
> TP



Passed out do you reckon Pete?

Tell Batz to check his phone texts


----------



## Mantis (25/7/09)

That cat neads love


----------



## PistolPatch (26/7/09)

Katie on PPs login


You brewing today Chap Chap?


----------



## Batz (26/7/09)

PistolPatch said:


> Katie on PPs login
> 
> 
> You brewing today Chap Chap?




Quiet as hey Pat?
Bit like a day in Adelaide....nothing happening :unsure: 


Batz


----------



## paulwolf350 (26/7/09)

Chappo said:


> Ok here's the bloody recipe but it's not mine it's screwies and it's a great one. Thank Screwy for it via PM please if you use it!
> 
> 88% Galaxy Malt
> 4 % Wheat Malt
> ...




Thanks Chappo, I appreciate it

Thaks also for all the effort put into organising Australias biggest brew day, you and katie did a great job 


Paul


----------



## PistolPatch (26/7/09)

Katie on PP log in

We didnt do a bad job hey Chap Chap imagine what we could do if we really tried...?

Great talking to you thanks for your help...

Katie xxx

Hopefully we can catch up one day and have a beer>>>>>>


----------



## chappo1970 (26/7/09)

It's been a hoot! And I am definitely doing this again next year.

@Dave and the lads who helped yesterday. Thanks guys had a blast!

@PaulWolf: Sorry mate I had forgotten to PM that recipe to ya mate!

@Patch apparently you need to get some of these for ya chiller?







Katie all the thanks should go your way Darling you've put a lot of effort and your own time into organising this. Your the best! And yes I am going to have to find a way to get to Perth and have that bee with you and Llyodie and the whole WA bunch!!!


Cheers


Chappo


----------



## PistolPatch (26/7/09)

Running way behind on phone beers. Batz, pick up the phone..... now!


----------



## raven19 (26/7/09)

Batz said:


> Quiet as hey Pat?
> Bit like a day in Adelaide....nothing happening :unsure:
> 
> 
> Batz



Most of us have been drinking beers watching the footy!

But yes Radelaide is generally quiet, and thats the way I like it!

Well done on the brews all!


----------



## tazman1967 (26/7/09)

Thanks for the great day Chappo. :icon_cheers: 
Dave...keep going with those Meads, they are are awesome... :icon_drool2: 
To all the other Brewers who partcipated.. top effort and well done.
Hope it gets bigger next year.
Cheers
Peter


----------

